# MSI motherboard windows 10 issue



## Crisss (May 26, 2016)

I need help guys! i have a MSI 970a g46 mb and windows 10 on it but the issue is every time i log into pc windows 10 freezes in the standard mode that the mother board has. but if i use the OC genie that the mb has it run fine all day long no problems. its really getting on my nerves this happened out of no where. all my drivers are up to date and everything. side note my sister has gotten the same mother board but hers runs fine until she is in a game and then it freezes her hole pc. I wanna blame my issue on the latest windows 10 update released like 3-4 weeks ago but idk just need help please. Specs : amd fx 6300 , 8gb hyper x ram card,970a-g46 mother board, 535w PSU and MSI radeon r9 270 gpu 

Like I love PCs been messing with them since I was little. But this has me more stumped then ever :/ so any help would be nice. Yes I've reinstalled windows 10 multiple times and I've done alot of other things you'd Normally think of doing. An if it helps it runs fine in safe mode (that I seen wasn't in it long) and if I put windows 7 on it,it runs fine. Just with 10 I have to have that oc genie on or it instantly freezes upon logging in or it'll go maybe 5 mins of use then freezes. I've tried updating all drivers everything. But once I go back to standard mode boom freezes.


----------

